# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Dekka????? Bullshit

## coffin Cadillac

Is this real or fake. *** EDITED***?

http://www.stacklabs.com/view_produc...h=DEKKA&page=1


Thanks
Mario

----------


## 956Vette

> Is this real or fake. and how do I find real steroids ?
> 
> http://www.stacklabs.com/view_produc...h=DEKKA&page=1
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Mario


lol, i dont know, but forget "dekka," give me the EQUI*POISON* 250!!!

----------


## Bratty4him

LOL...wow and I thought I had things to worry about with QV

----------


## coffin Cadillac

haha what do u mean by that?

----------


## Lozgod

They call that garbage.

----------


## stocky121

thay are real but not steroids  :LOL:  

also dont ask for sources read the rules

----------


## coffin Cadillac

Yeah, sorry about that!! thanks for your help!! I wont ask again.


Thanks

----------


## INJECTION

haah this reminds me of that site _legal steroids_  .com lol

----------


## coffin Cadillac

so what everyone is saying ..if Im getting this.. if they are legal they most off wont work like they should or not work at all?

----------


## ajfina

thats a ripped off bro don't get that stuff
r u ever done real juice? if not try maybe M1-T by VPX  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Seajackal

I still don't understand why people still insist in believing in LEGAL STEROIDS 
advertisings when even pro-hormones are ilegal in USA?!?!? Use the gray
mass you have up there, people.

----------


## Fozaldo

That picture has made me laugh, thank you.
Cant wait to get some Equipose, Trenbone and Testrogen Recipricate.

----------


## Liftgod84

Superdrol is legal. . .it works, and is a steriod .

----------


## Fozaldo

> Superdrol is legal. . .it works, and is a steriod.


Thats only because it hasn't been scheduled yet, get it while you can.

----------


## CatGrabber

I cannot believe that they prey on these kids and morons like that. Just like 15 years ago Weider had a pic of Arnold holding a big bag of sugar (Mega mass 2000 It was called though) Arnold said "I put on 25 solid pounds with this!" Its a JOKE. They are taking steroid names and mis spelling them like Dekka and Winny V etc etc. And are actually selling who knows what but it NOT STEROIDS !!! These fools are believing it and buying them by the boatloads. They even call them "cycles" in their ads. WHAT A JOKE PEOPLE!!! USE YOUR HEADS!!!! SCAM SCAM SCAM SCAM!!!!

----------


## Haro3

yea it cracks me up, almost as much as the fact that you bumped a year old thread lol

----------


## bogus311

Man that was terrible.... lol

----------


## jackjackson

and then me 6 months later..

----------


## xnotoriousx

6 more months?

----------

